# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رتبه 3 رقمی تجربی و فرهنگیانی شدن

## diligent

بنظرتون احمقانه است یه رتبه 3 رقمی تجربی بیخیال پزشکی و دندون و چیزای دیگه بره دبیری فرهنگیان بخونه؟

----------


## mohammad1381

خب اگه نظرتون اینه قبول،چرا تایپیک زدین؟!

----------


## _Joseph_

> بنظرتون احمقانه است یه رتبه 3 رقمی تجربی بیخیال پزشکی و دندون و چیزای دیگه بره دبیری فرهنگیان بخونه؟


دوست من به نظرت احمقانه این نیست که این طرز فکر رو داشته باشیم؟؟؟احمقانه این نست علاقه مون رو ول کنیم؟ من طرف میشناسم با 49 ریاضی رفت فرهنگیان 
احمقانه این نیست رشته ریاضی و انسانی رو نابود کنیم به خاطر دندون و دارو اینهمه رشته تو ریاضی و انسانی رو ول کنی؟ بچسبی به پزشکی و دندون ؟؟ احمقانه نیست؟؟ اگه علاقه ت هس اوکی کول داون ولی من نمیتونم باور کنم از 800 هزار نفر تجربی همه شون علاقشون حتی تجربی باشه چه برسه و پزشکی و دندون فقط دنبال پولن پس فردا اگه رانندگی هم شغل پولداری میشه همه دنبال رانندگی میافتن .  بورس رو دیدی؟؟؟ تا یکی دو نفر پول به جیب زدن همه افتادن دنبالش الآن به ... خوذدن افتادن همونا اینیم دیگه چه میشه کرد اصلا انگار ژنتیک ایرانی بودن این خصلت رو داره و ارثی هست که تابع باشیم نه پیشرو ببینیم دیگران چه کار میکنن خوب مبشه ما هم بکنیم  خیلی عذر میخوام ولی تو این مملکت ...... هم پول توش باشه یه عده میافتن دنبالش و همه چی رو حاضرن فدا کنن دکتر هلاکویی یه حرف خوبی داره که میگه ما قرار نیست خواب رو از خودمون بگیریم بریم تخت خواب بخریم که عزیززز 
حرف های خارجی میزنی هاااااا یعنی چه ؟ طرز فکرت رو تغییر بده برو سمت علاقت

----------


## mohammad1381

> دوست من به نظرت احمقانه این نیست که این طرز فکر رو داشته باشیم؟؟؟احمقانه این نست علاقه مون رو ول کنیم؟ من طرف میشناسم با 49 ریاضی رفت فرهنگیان 
> احمقانه این نیست رشته ریاضی و انسانی رو نابود کنیم به خاطر دندون و دارو اینهمه رشته تو ریاضی و انسانی رو ول کنی؟
> حرف های خارجی میزنی هاااااا یعنی چه ؟


آفرین داداش یه نفره حق رو گفتی

----------


## _Joseph_

> آفرین داداش یه نفره حق رو گفتی


والا دیگه اخه غلط میگم بگوغاط داری میگی

----------


## mohammad1381

بعضی افراد اهدافشون به قول داستایوسفکی(یکی از نویسندگان معاصر خفن)سقف داره،نمیتونم از اون محوطه خارج شن و کلیشه ای رفتار میکنن.بهترین راه اینه که این افراد رو به حال خودشون رها کرد،حالا که بحث فلسفی شد هنری آرنت گفته بود:
هر جامعه ای برای پیشرفت به 90 درصد اون افراد جامعه نیاز داره که بدون هدف و در رکاب آدم های باهدف راه برن تا اون جامعه پیشرفت کنه!

----------


## _Joseph_

> بعضی افراد اهدافشون به قول داستایوسفکی(یکی از نویسندگان معاصر خفن)سقف داره،نمیتونم از اون محوطه خارج شن و کلیشه ای رفتار میکنن.بهترین راه اینه که این افراد رو به حال خودشون رها کرد،حالا که بحث فلسفی شد هنری آرنت گفته بود:
> هر جامعه ای برای پیشرفت به 90 درصد اون افراد جامعه نیاز داره که بدون هدف و در رکاب آدم های باهدف راه برن تا اون جامعه پیشرفت کنه!



عالی بود .ممنون 
ببین حالا که بحثش پیش اومده دارم میگم این حرف رو چون واقعا خسته شدم از این جو ما کلا تو فامیلمون دو تا پزشک داریم 
یکیش دختر عمه ام و یکی دیگش پسر عمه ام 
دخترم  عمه ام سال 91 فک کنم با 600 منطقه 2 قبول شد پزشکی تبریز رفت پزشک شده  الآن سه سال پیش ازدواج کرد الان داره بچه بزرگ میکنه و کلاسهای نقاشی شرکت  کرده و میخواد نقاش بشه و اموزش نقاشی بده خودش میگه اصلا عاشق نقاشی ام  راست هم میگه یادمه خیلی قبل از کنکورش خیلی نقاشی های خوبی میکشید و  کلاساش میرفت 
اونیکی پسر عمع ام اسمش مهدی هست باهاشم رابطم خوبه گرچه  36 سال داره رفت پرشکی خوند رفت کرا کرد پول که دراورد رفت نمایشگاه ماشین  گذاشت چون عاشق ماشین بود الآن تبریز نمایشگاه داره خیلی هم پولداره باهاش  حرف میزنم میگم مهدی تو که دکتر بودی و چرا این ور ی شدی میگه حکایت من  حکایت اون پسریه که تو تلویزیون بهش گفتن میخوای چیکاره بشی گفت پزشک گفتن  بعدش میخوای چیکار کنی گفت پول در بیارم یدونه مغازه باقلا پزی و لبو پزی  باز کنم  :Yahoo (20):  بعدشم خودش میخنده (کلا آدم باحالیه)میگه چون همیشه تو مدرسه بیس بودم معلم ها بهم میگفتن دکتر آینده و دکتر میشی و ... انگار دیگه برام شرطی شده بود این قضیه و چیز دیگه ای نمیدیدم ذهنم اون خلاقیت و اوپن بودن رو نداشت بعد تو دانشگاه با یه دوستش اشنا میشه که تو کار ماشینه و میره همونو ادامه میدن باهم
ما  فقط دنبال ارضا شدن مقطعی هستیم به هدفمون بلند مدت فکر نمیکنیم به تاثیری  که میتونیم بزاریم و خودمون رو دست کم میگیریم واقعا در حالی که موفق ترین  انسانهای کره زمین در هر عرصه ای از نقاشی گرفته تا مجسمه سازی و پزشکی و  .....اصلا مثل ما فکر نمیکردن 
به نظرم این رویه یه روز باید شکسته بشه واقعا چون ما عین چشم داریم زندگی مکنیم همه چی و کس رو میبینیم الا خودمون رو

----------


## Eli..

> بنظرتون احمقانه است یه رتبه 3 رقمی تجربی بیخیال پزشکی و دندون و چیزای دیگه بره دبیری فرهنگیان بخونه؟


علاقه چی میگه!؟ همون! :Y (389):

----------


## Eli..

> عالی بود .ممنون 
> ببین حالا که بحثش پیش اومده دارم میگم این حرف رو چون واقعا خسته شدم از این جو ما کلا تو فامیلمون دو تا پزشک داریم 
> یکیش دختر عمه ام و یکی دیگش پسر عمه ام 
> دخترم  عمه ام سال 91 فک کنم با 600 منطقه 2 قبول شد پزشکی تبریز رفت پزشک شده  الآن سه سال پیش ازدواج کرد الان داره بچه بزرگ میکنه و کلاسهای نقاشی شرکت  کرده و میخواد نقاش بشه و اموزش نقاشی بده خودش میگه اصلا عاشق نقاشی ام  راست هم میگه یادمه خیلی قبل از کنکورش خیلی نقاشی های خوبی میکشید و  کلاساش میرفت 
> اونیکی پسر عمع ام اسمش مهدی هست باهاشم رابطم خوبه گرچه  36 سال داره رفت پرشکی خوند رفت کرا کرد پول که دراورد رفت نمایشگاه ماشین  گذاشت چون عاشق ماشین بود الآن تبریز نمایشگاه داره خیلی هم پولداره باهاش  حرف میزنم میگم مهدی تو که دکتر بودی و چرا این ور ی شدی میگه حکایت من  حکایت اون پسریه که تو تلویزیون بهش گفتن میخوای چیکاره بشی گفت پزشک گفتن  بعدش میخوای چیکار کنی گفت پول در بیارم یدونه مغازه باقلا پزی و لبو پزی  باز کنم  بعدشم خودش میخنده (کلا آدم باحالیه)میگه چون همیشه تو مدرسه بیس بودم معلم ها بهم میگفتن دکتر آینده و دکتر میشی و ... انگار دیگه برام شرطی شده بود این قضیه و چیز دیگه ای نمیدیدم ذهنم اون خلاقیت و اوپن بودن رو نداشت بعد تو دانشگاه با یه دوستش اشنا میشه که تو کار ماشینه و میره همونو ادامه میدن باهم
> ما  فقط دنبال ارضا شدن مقطعی هستیم به هدفمون بلند مدت فکر نمیکنیم به تاثیری  که میتونیم بزاریم و خودمون رو دست کم میگیریم واقعا در حالی که موفق ترین  انسانهای کره زمین در هر عرصه ای از نقاشی گرفته تا مجسمه سازی و پزشکی و  .....اصلا مثل ما فکر نمیکردن 
> به نظرم این رویه یه روز باید شکسته بشه واقعا چون ما عین چشم داریم زندگی مکنیم همه چی و کس رو میبینیم الا خودمون رو


مطمئن باش این طلسم پزشکی و دندون و..هم یه روز شکسته میشه!!یا بهتر بگم یه روز گندش درمیاد.بچه ها و خانواده هاشون که شورشو دراوردن ، دولت هم کسب و کار راه انداخته با کنکور!!!یه روزی هم میرسه تو ایران فرهنگ سازی میشه همه رشته ها یه اندازه ارزش دارن و هر کی میره پی علاقش

----------


## mina_77

نمیشه قضاوت کرد
شاید شرایط زندگیش طوری بوده که باید از همون روز اول درآمد داشته باشه
خب پزشکی و دندون ده سالی برای رسیدن به درآمد طول میکشه
طرف این ده سالو چی بخوره خب
همینجا هم زیاد دیدم پول پول میکنن
اولین چیز. نمیشه به علاقه فکر کرد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _Joseph_

> مطمئن باش این طلسم پزشکی و دندون و..هم یه روز شکسته میشه!!یا بهتر بگم یه روز گندش درمیاد.بچه ها و خانواده هاشون که شورشو دراوردن ، دولت هم کسب و کار راه انداخته با کنکور!!!یه روزی هم میرسه تو ایران فرهنگ سازی میشه همه رشته ها سه اندازه ارزش دارن و هر کی بره پی علاقش


این اتفاق که قطعا خواهد افتاد 
ولی بعد از اینکه یه عده رو تو صف این رشته ها بی دلیل پیر کردن-یه عده آرزوهاشونو تو این صف به خاطر پول فدا کردن - یه عده روانی شدن - یه عده خودکشی کردن تو انتظار این رشته ها -یه عده که اتفاقا قبول شدن تو این رشته ها ولی رفتن دیدن اونطوری که فکر میکردن نبود و انتظارات بی جا بود  
بله اونزمان این اتفاق خواهد افتاد و این تابو خواهد شکست که آنزمان دیگر دیر است

----------


## mohammad1381

> این اتفاق که قطعا خواهد افتاد 
> ولی بعد از اینکه یه عده رو تو صف این رشته ها پیر کردن-یه عده آرزوهاشونو تو این صف به خاطر پول فدا کردن - یه عده روانی شدن - یه عده خودکشی کردن تو انتظار این رشته ها -یه عده که اتفاقا قبول شدن تو این رشته ها ولی رفتن دیدن اونطوری که فکر میکردن نبود و انتظارات بی جا بود  
> بله اونزمان این اتفاق خواهد افتاد و این تابو خواهد شکست که آنزمان دیگر دیر است


من همیشه حسرت اینو میخوردم که چرا امسال فقط بخاطر 200 تا فاصله توی شهر خودمون پزشکی رو نیاوردم ولی الان خوشحالم چون فهمیدم برای این دارم این رشته رو میخونم چون خانوداه و فامیل میخوان،ولی الان تازه فهمیدم علاقم چیه
دوستان همه باید به سمت علاقه هاشون برن چه فایده داره کاری رو انجام بدیم و دوسشن نداشته باشیم
بخدا پول اونقدر ها ارزشش رو نداره(یه چیز میدونم و میگم)،باید از زندگی لذت برد نه اینکه همش توی چشم تو هم چشمی کارارو جلو برد!

----------


## Eli..

> این اتفاق که قطعا خواهد افتاد 
> ولی بعد از اینکه یه عده رو تو صف این رشته ها پیر کردن-یه عده آرزوهاشونو تو این صف به خاطر پول فدا کردن - یه عده روانی شدن - یه عده خودکشی کردن تو انتظار این رشته ها -یه عده که اتفاقا قبول شدن تو این رشته ها ولی رفتن دیدن اونطوری که فکر میکردن نبود و انتظارات بی جا بود  
> بله اونزمان این اتفاق خواهد افتاد و این تابو خواهد شکست که آنزمان دیگر دیر است


چقد یاد این جملا افتادم: از ما که گذشت ولی....البته نباید اینو نادیده گرفت بازار کار بقیه رشته ها خوب نیست.مثلا میبینی کارشناسی ارشد اقتصاد میخواد کنکور تجربی بده.مکانیک میخواد کنکور تجربی بده.میگم که این وسط یه عده سود جو دامن میزنن .وگرنه چرا باید دانشجو کامپیوتر بهترین دانشگاه بی کار باشه!؟ هیشکی حاضر نیست اینو از ریشه درست کنه چون به نفع خودشونه

----------


## Unicorn_m

اگه اون رتبه سه رقمی به صرف شرایط خوب فرهنگیان (حقوق از زمان دانشجویی،محاسبه مدت زمان تحصیل در سابقه کار،تعطیلات عید و تابستان و...) میخواد بره تو این رشته بله کارش احمقانه است اما اگه علاقه اش اینه مطمئن باشه هیچ انتخابی بهتر از فرهنگیان نمیتونه پیدا بکنه...
یه جریانی متاسفانه افتاده این وسط که انگار تمام رتبه های خوب تجربی باید پزشک و دندان پزشک و داروساز بشن...بابا بخدا جامعه فقط پزشک نمیخواد...بقیه رو هم ول کن اگه اونا خواستن بگن رتبه ات خوبه داری حماقت میکنی میری فرهنگیان...بذار بگن...اونا که جای تو نیستن و زندگی نمیکنن...شده حکایت من...موقعی که نتایج اولیه اومد میتونستم برم فرهنگیان ولی خودم عاشق رشته های زیرگروه پزشکی و پیراپزشکیم والدینم هم عاشق فرهنگیان دقیقا تا پایان مهلت انتخاب رشته تو خونه ما بحث بود که منو حتما بفرستن فرهنگیان چون شرایطش برای یه خانم مناسبه و حتی بعدش هم این ماجرا کش پیدا کرد...هنوزم هروقت تو تلویزیونی جایی حرف فرهنگیان میشه چند تا تیکه هم بار من میشه :/
خواستم بگم که اگر روی چیزی مصممی به بقیه اهمیت نده و رو هدفت پافشاری کن...معلم های فراوانی وجود دارن که از خیلی از پزشکها هم باسوادترن و هم پردرآمدتر...مهم نیست چیکار میکنی؛مهم اینه که تو کاری که میکنی بهترین باشی!

----------


## _Joseph_

> نمیشه قضاوت کرد
> شاید شرایط زندگیش طوری بوده که باید از همون روز اول درآمد داشته باشه
> خب پزشکی و دندون ده سالی برای رسیدن به درآمد طول میکشه
> طرف این ده سالو چی بخوره خب
> همینجا هم زیاد دیدم پول پول میکنن
> اولین چیز. نمیشه به علاقه فکر کرد



ببینید با قسمت حرفتون که گفتید شرایط بد اقتصادی میتونه آدم رو وادار به خیلی کار ها بکنه موافقم و اینکه نمیشه قضاوت کرد به شدت موافقم
ولی اینکه به خاطر درامد داشتن بریم فرهنگیان و از همون لحظه حقوق بگیریم یکم قابل توجیح نیست هر چند در این جامعه این پسندیده تره و جا افتاده تره برای جامعه و اکثرا تاییدش میکنن (مکالمه دو ایرانی : ببین طرف دانشجوعه حقوق هم میگیره از الانم استخدامه وای خاک تو سر من و تو چرا ما نشیم بیا بریم فرهنگیان )
ولی در مورد درامد داشتن میخوام خودم رو مثال بزنم من هیچ درامدی ندارم در حال حاضر ولی یه دوستی داشتم تا دیپلم باهامون درس خوند حتی پیش دانشگاهی رو هم نخوند رفت خدمت سربازی ما توانوقت بهش میگفتیم بابا بیا بخون و ... حتی پدرش ما رو میدید میگفت تو رو خدا به نوید بگید درس بخونه ما میگیم تو مخش نمیره خانوده پولداری هم بودن پدرش خیلی پولداره  ولی گفت من از اول اشتباه انتخاب رشته کردم نباید میومدم ریاضی فیزیک باید میرفتم فنی حرفه ای من علاقم کارهای فنیه
ایشون رفتن سربازی در حین خدمت هم رفت پیش تراشکار شهرمون تراشکاری یاد بگیره بعد از خدمت هم همون تراشکاری رو یاد گرفت الان خودش برای خودش داره کار میکنه و درامد خیلی خوبی هم داره شهر ما نزدیک شهرک صنعتی واقعا شده و کارهای تراشکاری اینا تو شهرک درامد بالایی داره به خاطر کارخانجات صنعتی 
از همون موقع هم با هم در ارتباط بودیم 3 ماه قبل گفت بیا بریم برام یدونه لپ تاپ بخریم میخوام نرم افزار کتیا یاد بگیرم منم اولش فکر کردم شوخی داره میکنه (چون تو دبیرستان هم از تکنولوژی و کامپیوتر کم میدونست هم از زبان انگلیسی و اصلا تعظیل بود)
گفتم شوخی داری میکنی و این حرفها برگشت گفت به خدا شبا هم تو مغازه میرم کار میکنم از اینترنت مقاله و ... دانلود کردم سرچ کرئم کتاباشو خریدم خوندم تو گوشیش نشون داد میگفت اینا رو میشینم میخونم چون میخوام برم دوره CNC یاد بگیرم دستگاهشو با یکی از تراشکارا شراکتی بیاریم کار کنیم بعدشم میخوام برم از فنی حرفه ای ادامه تحصیل بدم تا دانشگاه
من وقتی این حرفهارو شنیدم مخم سوت کشید نتونستم هضمش کنم اون نوید که صبحا تو کلاس میخوابید میخواد بره ادامه تحصیل اونم باچه ذوق و شوقی و اطلاعاتی در مورد زمینه کاریش 
همه اینا میدونی دلیلش چی بود؟؟؟؟ علاقه و عشق 
من واقعا براش خوشحالم و افتخار میکنم بهش الانم 5 ساله تراشکاری رو یاد گرفته و تو همین 5 سال بین اونهمه تراشکار معروف اون شهرک صنعتی اسم نوید تراشکار افتاده سر زبانها خود استادش میگه من ندیدم شاگردی که بتونه به این سرعت این مهارت رو یاد بگیره 
جمعه ها روزای تعطیله معمولا این دوست من جمعه ها هم کار میکنه و در جستجوی یادگیری و یافتن چیز های جدید پول هم داره الحمد الله یدونه پیکانم خریده خوابیده کرده عشق میکنه کلا ما رو هم سوارش میکنه  :Yahoo (20): 
علاقه خیلی مهمه تو همه چی مخصوصا انتخاب شغل

----------


## _Joseph_

> چقد یاد این جملا افتادم: از ما که گذشت ولی....البته نباید اینو نادیده گرفت بازار کار بقیه رشته ها خوب نیست.مثلا میبینی کارشناسی ارشد اقتصاد میخواد کنکور تجربی بده.مکانیک میخواد کنکور تجربی بده.میگم که این وسط یه عده سود جو دامن میزنن .وگرنه چرا باید دانشجو کامپیوتر بهترین دانشگاه بی کار باشه!؟ هیشکی حاضر نیست اینو از ریشه درست کنه چون به نفع خودشونه


من مشکلم نه باپزشکیه نا با دندان و ... اتفاقا کسی که از رو علاقه میره میخونه این رشته ها رو براش احترام ویژه ای قائلم چرا؟؟ چون هم به دنبال علاقش رفته هم اینکه از یه رقابت خیلی سخت سرافراز بیرون اومده ولی اونیکه برای پول میره شخصا هیچ احترامی براش قائل نیستم چون اولا خودش به خودش احترام قائل نیست دوما نه تنها دنبال علاقش نرفته بلکه جا رو بی دلیل برای بقیه که علاقشون پزشکی و دندونه تنگ تر کرده و قبولی رو براشون سخت تر   مشکلم فقط اینه که چی شده که دیگران و پول از خودمون ارزشش بیشتر شده چرا اینطوری شدیم چرا به حرف دلمون گوش نمیدیم این دل و حرفش  دیگه تا یه حد باهامون میمونه ها اگه بهش بها ندی دیگه بعدش ولمون میکنه اونموقع تبدیل میشیم به یه هیولایی که هیچکس و هیچ چیز برامون مهم نیست بجر سود و منفعت شخصی اونوقت حاضریم هر کاری بکنیم

----------


## Eli..

> من مشکلم نه باپزشکیه نا با دندان و ... اتفاقا کسی که از رو علاقه میره میخونه این رشته ها رو براش احترام ویژه ای قائلم چرا؟؟ چون هم به دنبال علاقش رفته هم اینکه از یه رقابت خیلی سخت سرافراز بیرون اومده ولی اونیکه برای پول میره شخصا هیچ احترامی براش قائل نیستم چون اولا خودش به خودش احترام قائل نیست دوما نه تنها دنبال علاقش نرفته بلکه جا رو بی دلیل برای بقیه که علاقشون پزشکی و دندونه تنگ تر کرده و قبولی رو براشون سخت تر   مشکلم فقط اینه که چی شده که دیگران و پول از خودمون ارزشش بیشتر شده چرا اینطوری شدیم چرا به حرف دلمون گوش نمیدیم این دل و حرفش  دیگه تا یه حد باهامون میمونه ها اگه بهش بها ندی دیگه بعدش ولمون میکنه اونموقع تبدیل میشیم به یه هیولایی که هیچکس و هیچ چیز برامون مهم نیست بجر سود و منفعت شخصی اونوقت حاضریم هر کاری بکنیم


بله علاقه معجزه میکنه.به اون دوستتون هم تبریک میگم.خلاصه انشالله که همه به راه راست هدایت بشن.این شرایط مالی کشورمون هم درست بشه که اینطوری نشه!! شما هم موفق باشی.

----------


## melodii

نه اصلا احمقانه نیست و نباید هم کلمه احمقانه رو گفت . هر شخصی بینش و تفکرات خاص خودش رو داره و مطابق با این بینش هدفی رو انتخاب میکنه . شاید شخصی با معلم شدن به هدفش که برای  زندگی انتخاب کرده ؛ برسه و شاید هم کسی با پزشک شدن 
لطفا همه ی انسان ها رو مثل هم نبینید چون هر شخصی ظرفیت و ساختار خاص خودش رو داره 
لطفا شغل ها رو دست بندی نکنید چون هر شغلی که مفید هست ؛ قابل احترامه

----------


## diligent

> دوست من به نظرت احمقانه این نیست که این طرز فکر رو داشته باشیم؟؟؟احمقانه این نست علاقه مون رو ول کنیم؟ من طرف میشناسم با 49 ریاضی رفت فرهنگیان 
> احمقانه این نیست رشته ریاضی و انسانی رو نابود کنیم به خاطر دندون و دارو اینهمه رشته تو ریاضی و انسانی رو ول کنی؟ بچسبی به پزشکی و دندون ؟؟ احمقانه نیست؟؟ اگه علاقه ت هس اوکی کول داون ولی من نمیتونم باور کنم از 800 هزار نفر تجربی همه شون علاقشون حتی تجربی باشه چه برسه و پزشکی و دندون فقط دنبال پولن پس فردا اگه رانندگی هم شغل پولداری میشه همه دنبال رانندگی میافتن .  بورس رو دیدی؟؟؟ تا یکی دو نفر پول به جیب زدن همه افتادن دنبالش الآن به ... خوذدن افتادن همونا اینیم دیگه چه میشه کرد اصلا انگار ژنتیک ایرانی بودن این خصلت رو داره و ارثی هست که تابع باشیم نه پیشرو ببینیم دیگران چه کار میکنن خوب مبشه ما هم بکنیم  خیلی عذر میخوام ولی تو این مملکت ...... هم پول توش باشه یه عده میافتن دنبالش و همه چی رو حاضرن فدا کنن دکتر هلاکویی یه حرف خوبی داره که میگه ما قرار نیست خواب رو از خودمون بگیریم بریم تخت خواب بخریم که عزیززز 
> حرف های خارجی میزنی هاااااا یعنی چه ؟ طرز فکرت رو تغییر بده برو سمت علاقت


نه این طرز فکر من نیست طرز فکر اطرافیان منه که تا یکی پزشکی میاره میکننش خدا و بقیه هیچن. من خودم عاشق تدریسم عاشق محیط مدرسه ام باهاش حالم خوب میشه. ولی فکرشو بکن یه کنکوری با این همه فشار روانی که سرشه این مزخرفات رو هم باید تحمل کنه. منم خستم از این جو سردرگمم تو شناخت علاقم میترسم یه روزی حسرت برام بمونه که کاش میرفتم یه مسیر دیگه ولی من از روی تنبلی یا واسه خوردن خوابیدن علاقم فرهنگیان نیست. من حتی از الان فکر میکنم اگه دبیر بشم تایم های بیکاریمو چیکار کنم که مفید باشه که هدر نره. من خیلی خوشحال شدم و دلیل این تاپیکم این بود ببینم واقعا طرز فکر همه اینطوره؟ که دیدم نه و کلی حرفای قشنگ زدید که دلگرمم کرد. امیدوارم روزی این تابو ها بشکنه و کسانی که رشته هایی غیر از پزشکی میارن هم زحمتشو دیده شه انگار فقط یه رشته هست اونم پزشکیه و بقیه گل لگد کردن سال کنکور

----------


## diligent

> اگه اون رتبه سه رقمی به صرف شرایط خوب فرهنگیان (حقوق از زمان دانشجویی،محاسبه مدت زمان تحصیل در سابقه کار،تعطیلات عید و تابستان و...) میخواد بره تو این رشته بله کارش احمقانه است اما اگه علاقه اش اینه مطمئن باشه هیچ انتخابی بهتر از فرهنگیان نمیتونه پیدا بکنه...
> یه جریانی متاسفانه افتاده این وسط که انگار تمام رتبه های خوب تجربی باید پزشک و دندان پزشک و داروساز بشن...بابا بخدا جامعه فقط پزشک نمیخواد...بقیه رو هم ول کن اگه اونا خواستن بگن رتبه ات خوبه داری حماقت میکنی میری فرهنگیان...بذار بگن...اونا که جای تو نیستن و زندگی نمیکنن...شده حکایت من...موقعی که نتایج اولیه اومد میتونستم برم فرهنگیان ولی خودم عاشق رشته های زیرگروه پزشکی و پیراپزشکیم والدینم هم عاشق فرهنگیان دقیقا تا پایان مهلت انتخاب رشته تو خونه ما بحث بود که منو حتما بفرستن فرهنگیان چون شرایطش برای یه خانم مناسبه و حتی بعدش هم این ماجرا کش پیدا کرد...هنوزم هروقت تو تلویزیونی جایی حرف فرهنگیان میشه چند تا تیکه هم بار من میشه :/
> خواستم بگم که اگر روی چیزی مصممی به بقیه اهمیت نده و رو هدفت پافشاری کن...معلم های فراوانی وجود دارن که از خیلی از پزشکها هم باسوادترن و هم پردرآمدتر...مهم نیست چیکار میکنی؛مهم اینه که تو کاری که میکنی بهترین باشی!


چقدر حرفات برام دلنشین بود دوست من. مرسی در کمال متانت جواب حق رو دادی

----------


## diligent

دوستان من سه رقمی نشدما :Yahoo (20):  صحبت یکی دیگه است که دارن پشت سرش میگن طرف خنگه با سه رقمی رفته معلم شده و این حرفا منو به فکر برد که واقعا چرا همه اینطور فکر میکنن

----------


## amir1376

*علاقه !! 
3 سال عمرم بخاطر علاقه تلف شد
حرفایی که راجب علاقه داشتن به رشته ها میزنید حکایت 5 سال پیش منه کاش اون موقع درک الان رو داشتم 


*

----------


## mohammad1381

> *علاقه !! 
> 3 سال عمرم بخاطر علاقه تلف شد
> حرفایی که راجب علاقه داشتن به رشته ها میزنید حکایت 5 سال پیش منه کاش اون موقع درک الان رو داشتم 
> 
> 
> *


داداش زخم خورده ای ها؟!

----------


## diligent

> *علاقه !! 
> 3 سال عمرم بخاطر علاقه تلف شد
> حرفایی که راجب علاقه داشتن به رشته ها میزنید حکایت 5 سال پیش منه کاش اون موقع درک الان رو داشتم 
> 
> 
> *


اگه براتون مقدوره یکم واضح تر میگین داستانتونو؟

----------


## Shah1n

> بنظرتون احمقانه است یه رتبه 3 رقمی تجربی بیخیال پزشکی و دندون و چیزای دیگه بره دبیری فرهنگیان بخونه؟


من مهندسي كامپيوتر رجايي ميخونم و در آينده در هنرستان تدريس ميكنم و استخدام آ پ هستم
بايد خدمتتون عرض كنم كه رتبه 4 رقمي خيلي كم داريم اكثرا سه رقمي و دو رقمي
رتبه 25 داريم 48 داريم و...
حتي براي تجربي ها رشته صنايع مبلمان داريم كه رتبه هاي سه رقمي و خوب تجربي هم اومدن دارن ميخونن(البته براي پسرهاست)
پس اين احمقانه نيست
مهم خود آدمه كه چي بخاد
اينا چيزايي بود كه خودم ديدم و همكلاسي و هم دانشگاهيام هستن

----------


## diligent

> من مهندسي كامپيوتر رجايي ميخونم و در آينده در هنرستان تدريس ميكنم و استخدام آ پ هستم
> بايد خدمتتون عرض كنم كه رتبه 4 رقمي خيلي كم داريم اكثرا سه رقمي و دو رقمي
> رتبه 25 داريم 48 داريم و...
> حتي براي تجربي ها رشته صنايع مبلمان داريم كه رتبه هاي سه رقمي و خوب تجربي هم اومدن دارن ميخونن(البته براي پسرهاست)
> پس اين احمقانه نيست
> مهم خود آدمه كه چي بخاد
> اينا چيزايي بود كه خودم ديدم و همكلاسي و هم دانشگاهيام هستن


ممنونم حرفتون درسته موفق باشین

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> نه این طرز فکر من نیست طرز فکر اطرافیان منه که تا یکی پزشکی میاره میکننش خدا و بقیه هیچن. من خودم عاشق تدریسم عاشق محیط مدرسه ام باهاش حالم خوب میشه. ولی فکرشو بکن یه کنکوری با این همه فشار روانی که سرشه این مزخرفات رو هم باید تحمل کنه.


ولی معلم ها فکر نکنم "هیچ" حساب بشن  :Yahoo (21):  اتفاقا احترام معلم توی جامعه ی ما خیلی بالاست. مخصوصا برای خانم های معلم.

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

موند روی دلم یه بار توی این فروم بحث فرهنگیان بشه و بعدش پزشکی و دندون کوبیده نشه!!!انگار این جوری جا افتاده که دکترا دارن خون معلمارو میمکن!همه با یه خشم شدید درونی راجب پزشکی و دندان حرف میزنن

----------


## Marshmello

اول در مورد موضوع پاسخ بدم،من اگه جای طرف بودم میرفتم دندون که هم زود تر به پول برسم و هم جایگاه و جای پیشرفت از یک معلم بیشتره.
یک موضوع دیگه که دوستان میگن هر کی میره پزشکی دندون دارو برای پول میره نمیدونم فلانه و اگه توشون پول نبود کسی نمیرفت :Yahoo (21): دوستان توجه کنین که این سه رشته(بیشتر پزشکی) رشته های خاصین همه جای دنیا هم خاصه و رشته های لاکچری هستند.شما چه رشته ای میتونی معرفی کنی هم بتونی پول دربیاری هم ارج و قرب داشته باشی و هم بتونی باعث نجات کسی بشی.پزشکی همیشه خاص بوده و همیشه خاص خواهد بود.ارزشمند ترین چیز برای انسان سلامتیشه و چون پزشکان با سلامتی انسان ها کار دارند،به نظرم ارزشمند ترین شغل را دارند که با شغل دیگه ای قابل مقایسه نیست.

----------


## Dream come true

البته نمیشه قضاوت کرد باید صحبتای کسی که همچین کاری کرده رو شنید شاید دلایل خودش داشته باشه 
ولی نظر من اینه تو این کشور احمقانه هست همچین تصمیمی حتی اگه از رو علاقه باشه
اگه بحث علاقه هست میتونه در کنار پزشکی دندون دارو به علاقشم برسه الان معروف ترین دبیرای کشور تحصیلات غیر مرتبط داشتن 
از نظر درآمد زایی هم خیلی درآمد بیشتری میتونن داشته باشند همون سالای اول قبولی میتونند جاهای کوچیک تدریس شروع کنند کسی که رتبش انقد خوب شده حتما تواناییش داره 
نباید حتما تک بعدی باشیم میشه در کنار رشته های تاپ کشور به علایقمونم فکر کنیم هر چند کسی که تازه قبول میشه اصلا شناخت آنچنانی از این رشته ها نداره
 مطمئنن وقتی واردشون بشه علاقه هم پیدا میشه کسی که رفته تجربی حتما یکم علاقه رو داشته وگرنه همون اول میرفت رشته انسانی و..
لطفا نگید خانوادش شاید مجبورش کردن کسی که تونسته خانواده رو متقاعد کنه با این رتبه بره معلمی حتما اون موقع هم میتونسته
+اینم اضافه کنم منظورم از این حرف این نیست که حتما باید برید این سه تا رشته تا موفق بشید مطمئنن اگه کسی علاقه داشته باشه میتونه تو همون دبیری هم پیشرفت زیادی داشته باشه
ولی راه سختیه تعارف که نداریم چرا وقتی همچین رتبه خوبی آوردیم و میشه راه آسون تر رفت حتی به علایقمونم میتونیم برسیم راه سخت تر انتخاب کنیم

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*همین چندروز پیش یه رتبه دورقمی انسانی رو دیدم که توی انتخاب رشته دبیری عربی زده بود......تا وقتی از اهداف و وضعیت دیگران خبر نداریم شاید بهتر باشه قضاوتی هم نکنیم (هرچند اگه باخبر هم باشیم نباید قضاوت بکنیم...کلن به ما چه !  )*

----------


## یونس😐

> بنظرتون احمقانه است یه رتبه 3 رقمی تجربی بیخیال پزشکی و دندون و چیزای دیگه بره دبیری فرهنگیان بخونه؟


یک سخنی میخام بگم از معلم ادبیات کلاس نهمم 
شایدم بی ربط باشه به حرف شما 
ولی بزرگوار همیشه به ماها میگفت که شماها چه دکتر بشین چه مهندس در آینده تو این مملکت بیکارین 
پس برین سراغ علاقتون

----------


## میلاد زد

> *علاقه !! 
> 3 سال عمرم بخاطر علاقه تلف شد
> حرفایی که راجب علاقه داشتن به رشته ها میزنید حکایت 5 سال پیش منه کاش اون موقع درک الان رو داشتم 
> 
> 
> *


 داداش یک مختصر توضیح بده ببینیم چه درکی الان پیدا کردی با تشکر

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

دوستان نمیدونم شما تو چه کشوری زندگی میکنید ما ک تو ایران زندگی میکنی!
الان کی میتونه دنباله علاقش بره ؟؟
اگه به علاقه بود ک الان من فوتبالیست بودم ب انجمن کنکوری چیکار داشتم؟
اونی ک رتبه سه رقمی آورده بره فرهنگیان؟ البته اگه بتونه بزنه تو کار کنکور خوبه هااا الان خیلیا از کنکور میخورن
ولی خب تو این وضعیت اخه چه معلمیم همتونم تشویق کردین بنده خدارو

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

> دوستان نمیدونم شما تو چه کشوری زندگی میکنید ما ک تو ایران زندگی میکنی!
> الان کی میتونه دنباله علاقش بره ؟؟
> اگه به علاقه بود ک الان من فوتبالیست بودم ب انجمن کنکوری چیکار داشتم؟
> اونی ک رتبه سه رقمی آورده بره فرهنگیان؟ البته اگه بتونه بزنه تو کار کنکور خوبه هااا الان خیلیا از کنکور میخورن
> ولی خب تو این وضعیت اخه چه معلمیم همتونم تشویق کردین بنده خدارو


یه سوال برام پیش اومد!فوتبالیست شدن پارتی میخواد یا پول؟؟؟اخه حس میکنم بستگی به استعداد داره نه پارتی و پول و این چیزا

----------


## MR.MASK

از دیدگاه من مهم علاقه شخص هست چون باعث نمیشه در آینده حسرت بخوره برای مثال اقای شهاب اناری که خودشون از رتبه های برتر کنکور بودن اما بعد از فارغ التحصیلی فعالیت پزشکی انجام ندادن 
یا مثلا اقای واعظی که تدریس عربی میکنند ایشون هم بعد از فارغ التحصیلی رفتن دنبال علاقه خودشون به عربی بوده توی زمینه عربی هم تحصیلات اکادمیک دارند

----------


## Amirsh23

دوستان شما هدفو بذارید روی علاقه بعد سه رقمی بیارید حالا اونموقع بحثشو میکنیم :Yahoo (23):  یاد دوستی افتادم که سال اول کنکورش به فکر این بود که توی خابگاه پزشکی تهران لپتابشو ندزدن (کیا یادشونه؟!)

----------


## _Joseph_

> دوستان نمیدونم شما تو چه کشوری زندگی میکنید ما ک تو ایران زندگی میکنی!
> الان کی میتونه دنباله علاقش بره ؟؟
> اگه به علاقه بود ک الان من فوتبالیست بودم ب انجمن کنکوری چیکار داشتم؟
> اونی ک رتبه سه رقمی آورده بره فرهنگیان؟ البته اگه بتونه بزنه تو کار کنکور خوبه هااا الان خیلیا از کنکور میخورن
> ولی خب تو این وضعیت اخه چه معلمیم همتونم تشویق کردین بنده خدارو


علیرضا بیرانوند رو میشناسی؟؟ عکساش رو تو کارواش دیدی؟؟همونی بود که پنالتی رونالدو رو گرفت فکر کنم نمیشناسیش وللش کن راحت باش

----------


## Amirsh23

> دوستان نمیدونم شما تو چه کشوری زندگی میکنید ما ک تو ایران زندگی میکنی!
> الان کی میتونه دنباله علاقش بره ؟؟
> اگه به علاقه بود ک الان من فوتبالیست بودم ب انجمن کنکوری چیکار داشتم؟
> اونی ک رتبه سه رقمی آورده بره فرهنگیان؟ البته اگه بتونه بزنه تو کار کنکور خوبه هااا الان خیلیا از کنکور میخورن
> ولی خب تو این وضعیت اخه چه معلمیم همتونم تشویق کردین بنده خدارو


عبدا... رئیسی رتبه ۲ کنکور انسانی سال ۹۷ از روستای کله گان از نواحی جنوب کشور و از مناطق فوق العاده محروم کسی که توی مدرسه شبانه میخوند و دارو ندارش از کنکور فکر کنم ازمونا و کتابای قلمچی بود بخاطر بورسیه ای که شده بود! وهفته ای یبارم میرفت روستا که تو کشاورزی به پدرش کمک کنه رفت دبیری عربی . ازش پرسیدن چرا ؟ گفت سال متوسطه یه دبیر عربی داشتیم خیلی دوستش داشتم و بخاطر ارادتی که بهش داشتم و علاقه منو به دبیری عربی زیاد کرده بود رفتم دبیری عربی . یا باید تسلیم شرایط شد یا باید بخاطر علاقه جنگید همونی که میزنه تو کار کنکورم با علاقه رفته شاید حتی یه زمانی فکرشو نمیکرده به اینجا برسه ، مگه همه چی تو پزشک شدنه اتفاقا هزارتا ادم موفق مثل اقای اناری و سبطی هستن که از پزشکی رفتن توی شغل اموزش و الان بهترین درامد هارو دارن . کاری با شخصیتو به قول معروف کله گنده بودنشون ندارم بحثم بحث علاقس شاید اون طرف میرفت پزشکی میخوند الان تو این موقعیتی نبود و الان جز ۲۵ مهاجر برتر کانادا نبود .این قضیه میتونه برعکسشم صادق باشه ، توی علاقه .

----------


## telma_alen

معلومه که نه  چون علاقه داشته تازه لایق احترامه
رتبه 1800تجربی منطقه 2(فامیل ما)رفت اونم اموزش ابتدایی 
وقتی بحث رسیدن به ارزو و علاقه باشه دیگه هیچی مهم نیست

----------


## Rafolin403

> بنظرتون احمقانه است یه رتبه 3 رقمی تجربی بیخیال پزشکی و دندون و چیزای دیگه بره دبیری فرهنگیان بخونه؟


دو سال پیش رتبه ۲ انسانی نظام قدیم رفته بود معلمی...
وقتی هم ازش پرسیدن چرا؟ گفت به معلمی و تدریس علاقه دارم
علاقه مهمه خب... هرکجا عشقته برو!

----------


## DrDark13

یه سری حرف ها خیلی حرف توش هست...خیلی راحته بگی که دنبال علاقت برو برو فلان کتر برو تراشکاری ولی کسی مثل من اگه خاکم کنن دیگه زیر پزشکی رو نمیتونم قبول کنم اگه هم یه رشته دیگه برم تا ابد عقده ای میشم و حسرت اونا رو میخورم با اینکه میدونم چیزی تش نیست مگر برای عاشقاش.و مطمئنم 99.999 درصد مثل منن.اون چند نفری که علارغم رتبه عالی یه رشته دیگه میرن (استثنا ان) اونا ادمای دل گنده این.اما ایا همه قدرت و جرئت این کارو دارن؟؟؟چند نفر شما ها بین پزشکی و تراشکاری دومی رو میرید چون بهش علاقه دارید؟ یا چند نفرتون مثل رتبه 60 کشوری میکروبیولوژی میرید ؟ حرف زدن قشنگه اما حقیقت زندگی چیز دیگه ایه

----------


## DrDark13

من به شخصه حق میدم به همه حتی اونایی که واسه پول یه رشته رو میرن :Yahoo (31): اخه وقتی شمار ادمایی که دنبال علاقشون رفتن و یه انتخاب رشته غیر منتظره کردن ،به 100 تا نمیرسه  چه انتظاری از نسل بعد داریم؟؟؟بقیه از کی الگو و انگیزه بگیرن؟مثلا اگه بنده خدایی مثل رستگار رحمانی نبود این کنکوریا انگیزشون کی بود؟ شما از بچگی اون رفاه و اسایش رو تجربه کردید و تمام نیاز هاتون از پول برطرف شده  که الان بخواید سمت پول هرچه بیشتر نرید و علاقتون رو دنبال کنید ؟ ضمنا گاهی دنبال علاقه رفتن خیلی سخت تر و دیربازده تر از راهی مثل پزشکی خوندنه اونا چیکار کنن...

----------


## ha.hg

> یه سری حرف ها خیلی حرف توش هست...خیلی راحته بگی که دنبال علاقت برو برو فلان کتر برو تراشکاری ولی کسی مثل من اگه خاکم کنن دیگه زیر پزشکی رو نمیتونم قبول کنم اگه هم یه رشته دیگه برم تا ابد عقده ای میشم و حسرت اونا رو میخورم با اینکه میدونم چیزی تش نیست مگر برای عاشقاش.و مطمئنم 99.999 درصد مثل منن.اون چند نفری که علارغم رتبه عالی یه رشته دیگه میرن (استثنا ان) اونا ادمای دل گنده این.اما ایا همه قدرت و جرئت این کارو دارن؟؟؟چند نفر شما ها بین پزشکی و تراشکاری دومی رو میرید چون بهش علاقه دارید؟ یا چند نفرتون مثل رتبه 60 کشوری میکروبیولوژی میرید ؟ حرف زدن قشنگه اما حقیقت زندگی چیز دیگه ایه


درسته خب فقط و فقط که علاقه مهم نیس .
یادمه سه سال پیش به خواهرم گفتم فلان رشته خوبه بهش علاقه دارم برگشت بهم گفت :
استعدادشو داری یا علاقشو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اگه استعداد نباشه ممکنه اگه علاقشو هم داشته باشی زیاد نتیجه نگیری چون اون رشته بدردت نمیخوره

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

> یه سوال برام پیش اومد!فوتبالیست شدن پارتی میخواد یا پول؟؟؟اخه حس میکنم بستگی به استعداد داره نه پارتی و پول و این چیزا


 70 درصدش پول و پارتیه 
متاسفانه تو ایران استعداد در اولویت سومه

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

> علیرضا بیرانوند رو میشناسی؟؟ عکساش رو تو کارواش دیدی؟؟همونی بود که پنالتی رونالدو رو گرفت فکر کنم نمیشناسیش وللش کن راحت باش


ببین ازین داستانای قشنگ و آدمایی ک با بدبختی به هدفشون میرسنم داریم نمیگم نداریم 
حالا شما من صدتا اسم بیارم میشناسیشون ک نشد برسن؟؟ 
من رفیق داشتم تا تهش رفت تو یه تیم خوب ازش پول خواستن نتونست بده بیرونش کردن بعدشم افسرده شد و معتاد 
علیرضا بیرانوند خیلی سختی کشیده دهنش سرویس شده ولی خیلیا همون سختیم میکشن و نمیرسن با اینکه استعدادشم دارن

----------


## _Joseph_

> ببین ازین داستانای قشنگ و آدمایی ک با بدبختی به هدفشون میرسنم داریم نمیگم نداریم 
> حالا شما من صدتا اسم بیارم میشناسیشون ک نشد برسن؟؟ 
> من رفیق داشتم تا تهش رفت تو یه تیم خوب ازش پول خواستن نتونست بده بیرونش کردن بعدشم افسرده شد و معتاد 
> علیرضا بیرانوند خیلی سختی کشیده دهنش سرویس شده ولی خیلیا همون سختیم میکشن و نمیرسن با اینکه استعدادشم دارن


کاملا عادیه که نرسن چون دیگه ول کردن و تسلیم شدن اونیکه تا 99/99 بره اون 0.01 رو پر نکنه به 100 نمیرسه باید اون 0.01 رو هم پر بشه 
باید 1000 بار نرسی تا یه بار برسی 
اصلا تا بوده همین بوده ایلان ماسک میدونی چقدر پرتاپ داشت تا تونست فالکون 9 رو اونجوری که میخواست پرتاپ کنه و زمین بشونه؟؟ میدونی ؟؟ کاملا طبیعیه که نرسی اصلا باید قبل اینکه راه رسیدن رو کشف کنی باید قبلش راه های نرسیدن رو کشف کنی دیگه راهی باقی نمونه جر راه رسیدن

----------


## DOCTOR SARA79

> بنظرتون احمقانه است یه رتبه 3 رقمی تجربی بیخیال پزشکی و دندون و چیزای دیگه بره دبیری فرهنگیان بخونه؟


نمی دونم ولی چرا باید کسی که میتونه این رشته های عالی رو قبول شه با سطح درامد وپرستیژ اجتماعی بالا بره معلمی واقعا اشتباه میکنه من فقط دارم واقعیت جامعه رو میگم خواهش میکنم بد برداشت نکنید من فکر میکنم اون شخص در آینده به شدت پشیمون میشه چون معلما سطح زندگی متوسطی دارند درکل بین این دو شغل تفاوت خیلی زیاده.

----------


## diligent

> نمی دونم ولی چرا باید کسی که میتونه این رشته های عالی رو قبول شه با سطح درامد وپرستیژ اجتماعی بالا بره معلمی واقعا اشتباه میکنه من فقط دارم واقعیت جامعه رو میگم خواهش میکنم بد برداشت نکنید من فکر میکنم اون شخص در آینده به شدت پشیمون میشه چون معلما سطح زندگی متوسطی دارند درکل بین این دو شغل تفاوت خیلی زیاده.


اینم نظریه ولی عشق به آدم قدرت اینو میده که منطقی فکر نکنه. من خودم به شخصه فعلا که نظرم اینه 3 تومن حقوق و علاقم تا یه رشته دیگه و حقوق بیشتر. البته نظر هر کس فرق میکنه نظر شما هم واسم محترمه

----------


## paradise.

شاید ناراحت شین ولی سه رقمی آوردن اصلا کار راحتی نیس که از الان دارین برنامه ریزی میکنن که ۳ رقمی آوردم کدوم رشته برم .. اونم تو تجربی ...!
واقعا سخته ..خیلی سخته انقدر باید مطالعه داشته باشین و ذهنتون مشغول کنکور باشه که وقت فکر کردن به این چیزارو نداشته باشین ...!

----------


## diligent

> شاید ناراحت شین ولی سه رقمی آوردن اصلا کار راحتی نیس که از الان دارین برنامه ریزی میکنن که ۳ رقمی آوردم کدوم رشته برم .. اونم تو تجربی ...!
> واقعا سخته ..خیلی سخته انقدر باید مطالعه داشته باشین و ذهنتون مشغول کنکور باشه که وقت فکر کردن به این چیزارو نداشته باشین ...!


نه عزیزم تاپیک اصلا درمورد خود بنده یا کسی از اینجا نیستش من در اطرافیانم یه دیدگاه بدی دیدم درمورد کسی که سه رقمی آورده بود و فرهنگیان رو انتخاب کرده بود میخواستم ببینم واقعا دیدگاه همه اینجوریه؟ که دیدم خداروشکر نه

----------


## paradise.

> نه عزیزم تاپیک اصلا درمورد خود بنده یا کسی از اینجا نیستش من در اطرافیانم یه دیدگاه بدی دیدم درمورد کسی که سه رقمی آورده بود و فرهنگیان رو انتخاب کرده بود میخواستم ببینم واقعا دیدگاه همه اینجوریه؟ که دیدم خداروشکر نه


کاملا متوجه شدم...بله درسته...چون واسه من دیدگاه دیگران اغلب اوقات مهم نبوده ...یکم واسم عجیب بود این سوال

----------


## DOCTOR SARA79

> اینم نظریه ولی عشق به آدم قدرت اینو میده که منطقی فکر نکنه. من خودم به شخصه فعلا که نظرم اینه 3 تومن حقوق و علاقم تا یه رشته دیگه و حقوق بیشتر. البته نظر هر کس فرق میکنه نظر شما هم واسم محترمه


راستش خواهر خودم با عشق ازدواج کرده الان پشیمونه میگه تو هر چیزی فقط با عقل ومنطقت تصمیم بگیر چون تصمیمگیری با منطق وعقل دوام داره ولی عشق واحساس ممکنه تصویر اشتباهی از اون مفهوم صرفا در ذهن ما باشه ووقتی واردش بشی ببینی تو خیلی تصوراتت اشتباه بوده.

----------


## diligent

> راستش خواهر خودم با عشق ازدواج کرده الان پشیمونه میگه تو هر چیزی فقط با عقل ومنطقت تصمیم بگیر چون تصمیمگیری با منطق وعقل دوام داره ولی عشق واحساس ممکنه تصویر اشتباهی از اون مفهوم صرفا در ذهن ما باشه ووقتی واردش بشی ببینی تو خیلی تصوراتت اشتباه بوده.


درسته 
بنظرم تعادل خوبه خب از نظرم دبیری از جهت منطقی هم بد نیست بعد آدم به قدری موفق میشه که تلاش کنه من اگر بخوام چشمم فقط به حقوق ثابتم باشه معلومه رشد نمیکنم اما تایمای خالیش این امکانو میده به علایقم و. شغل دوم برسم

----------


## telma_alen

> اینم نظریه ولی عشق به آدم قدرت اینو میده که منطقی فکر نکنه. من خودم به شخصه فعلا که نظرم اینه 3 تومن حقوق و علاقم تا یه رشته دیگه و حقوق بیشتر. البته نظر هر کس فرق میکنه نظر شما هم واسم محترمه


پیرو حرفت باید بگم باور خوبی داری و دقیقا همینه توکه این همه عاشق معلمی هستی با رتبه ۱ هم برو  نیم درصدم شک نکن و مطمعن باش اگه نرفتی تا پایان زندگی ولو کم ولی حسرتش میمونه رو دلت تو رتبه های زیر ۱۰۰ کنکور امسال فقط ا نفرو دیدم زده دکتری تکنولوژی  قطعا دیدیش و عکس العمل اکثر بچه ها نسبت ب کارش مثبت بود  اونجا بود ک واقعا فهمیدم علاقه و عشق چه کارهایی میکنه
مثل همین آقا باش دوراز جو و دارای فکر بزرگ

----------


## telma_alen

پول چیزی نیست که بتونه آدمو راضی نگه داره وقتی دلت یه جا دیگه باشه

راستی یه چیز دیگه هم ک جدیدا ‌کشف کردم تو دانشگاه فرهنگیان برای رتبه های تاپ قانون ماموریت به تحصیل وجود داره  به ظاهر از سال ۹۱ تا الان حذف شده ولی نه برای همه اسثناشم همین امتیاز نخبگان که به رتبه برتر ها میدن 
نمونشم هست 
فوقش هر دوتا رشته رو میخونی

----------


## diligent

> پیرو حرفت باید بگم باور خوبی داری و دقیقا همینه توکه این همه عاشق معلمی هستی با رتبه ۱ هم برو  نیم درصدم شک نکن و مطمعن باش اگه نرفتی تا پایان زندگی ولو کم ولی حسرتش میمونه رو دلت تو رتبه های زیر ۱۰۰ کنکور امسال فقط ا نفرو دیدم زده دکتری تکنولوژی  قطعا دیدیش و عکس العمل اکثر بچه ها نسبت ب کارش مثبت بود  اونجا بود ک واقعا فهمیدم علاقه و عشق چه کارهایی میکنه
> مثل همین آقا باش دوراز جو و دارای فکر بزرگ������


خیلی ممنون خودمم تصمیمم همینه انشالا که منطقمون بگیره من که دارم تلاشمو میکنم

----------


## diligent

> پول چیزی نیست که بتونه آدمو راضی نگه داره وقتی دلت یه جا دیگه باشه
> 
> راستی یه چیز دیگه هم ک جدیدا ‌کشف کردم تو دانشگاه فرهنگیان برای رتبه های تاپ قانون ماموریت به تحصیل وجود داره  به ظاهر از سال ۹۱ تا الان حذف شده ولی نه برای همه اسثناشم همین امتیاز نخبگان که به رتبه برتر ها میدن 
> نمونشم هست 
> فوقش هر دوتا رشته رو میخونی


میشه بیشتر توضیح بودین؟

----------


## DOCTOR SARA79

> پول چیزی نیست که بتونه آدمو راضی نگه داره وقتی دلت یه جا دیگه باشه
> 
> راستی یه چیز دیگه هم ک جدیدا ‌کشف کردم تو دانشگاه فرهنگیان برای رتبه های تاپ قانون ماموریت به تحصیل وجود داره  به ظاهر از سال ۹۱ تا الان حذف شده ولی نه برای همه اسثناشم همین امتیاز نخبگان که به رتبه برتر ها میدن 
> نمونشم هست 
> فوقش هر دوتا رشته رو میخونی


پول چیزیه که انسان رو خیلی راضی نگه میداره در99درصد مواقع لطفا شعار ندین خیلی از این حرفا شنیدم ولی شنیدن کی بود مانند دیدن

----------


## Kimiaaaaaa

> بنظرتون احمقانه است یه رتبه 3 رقمی تجربی بیخیال پزشکی و دندون و چیزای دیگه بره دبیری فرهنگیان بخونه؟


نخیر کاملا عاقلانه هست، چون خودش برای خوش تصمیم گرفته و دنبال چیزی که دوست داشته رفته یا هزاران دلایل دیگه

----------


## NormaL

> بنظرتون احمقانه است یه رتبه 3 رقمی تجربی بیخیال پزشکی و دندون و چیزای دیگه بره دبیری فرهنگیان بخونه؟


نخیر خیلی هم درسته بذار اینا برن فرهنگیان بلکه یه ذره جا برای ما که دندون و پزشکی میخوایم باز شه :Yahoo (20):

----------


## NormaL

> مطمئن باش این طلسم پزشکی و دندون و..هم یه روز شکسته میشه!!یا بهتر بگم یه روز گندش درمیاد.بچه ها و خانواده هاشون که شورشو دراوردن ، دولت هم کسب و کار راه انداخته با کنکور!!!یه روزی هم میرسه تو ایران فرهنگ سازی میشه همه رشته ها یه اندازه ارزش دارن و هر کی میره پی علاقش


به این زودی شکسته نمیشه
فورا نه ولی حتما :Yahoo (5):

----------


## diligent

> نخیر خیلی هم درسته بذار اینا برن فرهنگیان بلکه یه ذره جا برای ما که دندون و پزشکی میخوایم باز شه


منم هر رتبه ای بیارم میرم فرهنگیان ...یه جارو خالی میکنم  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Eli..

> منم هر رتبه ای بیارم میرم فرهنگیان ...یه جارو خالی میکنم


خیلی خیلی ممنون.پس زیاد بخون رتبه خوبی بیاری :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Eli..

> به این زودی شکسته نمیشه
> فورا نه ولی حتما


مهم نیست!!! :Yahoo (20): چون ما که علاقه مون پزشکی و دندونه!! به هر حال واسه ما فرقی نداره :Yahoo (94): (جمله فورا نه ولی حتما چقدر خوبه.خخخخخ اصلا همه جا کاربرد داره)

----------


## diligent

> خیلی خیلی ممنون.پس زیاد بخون رتبه خوبی بیاری


رقابت سالم چطوره؟ ببینیم چه میکنیم رفیق  :Y (637):

----------


## Eli..

> رقابت سالم چطوره؟ ببینیم چه میکنیم رفیق


خوبه!!! کافه چطوره!؟ خخخخ

----------


## diligent

> خوبه!!! کافه چطوره!؟ خخخخ


هر کی رتبه اش بهتر شد مهمون اون یکی  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Eli..

> هر کی رتبه اش بهتر شد مهمون اون یکی


باشه.قبوله.خیلی هم خوبه

----------


## telma_alen

> پول چیزیه که انسان رو خیلی راضی نگه میداره در99درصد مواقع لطفا شعار ندین خیلی از این حرفا شنیدم ولی شنیدن کی بود مانند دیدن



اول از همه اونایی که شما باهاشون برخورد کردی و بقول خودت حرفاشون با عملشون یکسان نبوده به خودشون مربوطه پس جمع نبند همه مثل هم نیستن
اینکه تو دنبال پول و پله هستی هیچ ربطی به اعتقادای من نداره 
من روم به اون دوست بود نه شما و اصلا کاری به اینکه تو سرت چی میگذره ندارم شما به شیوه خودت عمل کن  و امیدوارم نرسی به اون جایگاه که با پولی ک دنبالشی از ارزوهات بگذری
فقط امیدوارم تجربه نکرده باشی که وقتیکه دلت یه چیز بگه عقلت یه چیز بگه ولی پول نمیتونه اونارو وادار به سکوت کنه  پس دیدم نه اینکه فقط شنیده باشم
ضمنا با ادب باش  ما مسوول زخم های تو نیستیم که قرار باشه تورو متقاعد کنیم

----------


## telma_alen

> میشه بیشتر توضیح بودین؟


پ خ توضیح دادم

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

*مهم علاقست و توانایی ادامه دادن با ذوق رتبه ۱۳۰ تجربی میره دندان بهشتی میخونه رتبه ۱۴۰ میره بیوتکنولوژی میخونه 
هیچ ربطی نداره که چون رتبش بهتر شده  باید بره رشته دیگه*

----------


## ArthurMorgan

من میخوام از دو جنبه به این نگاه کنم.یکی حالت ایده آل یکی هم نظر خودم
ایده آل اینه که شما وارد معلمی بشی با عشق.بتونی روش های تدریس رو متحول کنی.این قدر خوب درس بدی که معلم کنکور بشی مثلا.ممکنه درآمدت خیلی بره بالا با کار در عرصه تیزهوشان و کنکور.زندگی خوبی داشته باشی و تمام
اما نظر خودم اینه که واقعا این کار عاقلانه نیست.متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه من مثل اکثریت این انجمن اهل شعر و شعار نیستم.حرفای قشنگ ممکنه الان برات خوب باشه اما بعدا برات بد میشه.چند درصد افرادی که وارد فرهنگیان شدن بعد ده سال یک زندگی راحت بدون دغدغه به دور از استرس عقب افتادگی حقوق دارن؟(الان یکی میاد میگه پسر عمه خاله من اینجور بوده منطورم کل جامعه هست) به نظر من عاقلانه نیست شما بری فرهنگیان با سه رقمی
و در آخر این که شما با وضع کنکور امسال سه رقمی بشو اول بعد دربارش فکر کن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## DOCTOR SARA79

> من میخوام از دو جنبه به این نگاه کنم.یکی حالت ایده آل یکی هم نظر خودم
> ایده آل اینه که شما وارد معلمی بشی با عشق.بتونی روش های تدریس رو متحول کنی.این قدر خوب درس بدی که معلم کنکور بشی مثلا.ممکنه درآمدت خیلی بره بالا با کار در عرصه تیزهوشان و کنکور.زندگی خوبی داشته باشی و تمام
> اما نظر خودم اینه که واقعا این کار عاقلانه نیست.متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه من مثل اکثریت این انجمن اهل شعر و شعار نیستم.حرفای قشنگ ممکنه الان برات خوب باشه اما بعدا برات بد میشه.چند درصد افرادی که وارد فرهنگیان شدن بعد ده سال یک زندگی راحت بدون دغدغه به دور از استرس عقب افتادگی حقوق دارن؟(الان یکی میاد میگه پسر عمه خاله من اینجور بوده منطورم کل جامعه هست) به نظر من عاقلانه نیست شما بری فرهنگیان با سه رقمی
> و در آخر این که شما با وضع کنکور امسال سه رقمی بشو اول بعد دربارش فکر کن



خیلی عالی بود نظرتون معلمی جایه پیشرفت نداره.

----------


## _POORYA_

> خیلی عالی بود نظرتون معلمی جایه پیشرفت نداره.


*من دبیرستان ؛ مدرسه ام دولتی عادی بود والا همه معلم هامون هم کلاس خصوصی شون به راه بود  از اوضاع مالیشون هم خبر داشتیم چی داشتن و چی میکردن:/
شاید حرفتون درمورد ابتدایی درست باشه ولی در مورد دبیری نظری اصلا اینجوری فکر نمیکنم*

----------

